# The Granddaddy of All Dawg Threads #64 watching the SEC East Champions



## trad bow (Nov 16, 2022)

Go SEC East Champions Georgia Bulldogs
Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 16, 2022)

GOOOOOO GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2022)

Whoop whoop Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 16, 2022)

Go DAWGS in a new thread!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 16, 2022)

Go midweek Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2022)

Go SEC East champion Dawgs!!!!!!

Now let's finish the drill!!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 16, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Slingshot85 (Nov 16, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!  10-0


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

3rd person in the walk in clinic and 5 people have GON in before my wife. They might see a Dawg come unhinged here shortly!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs fixing to get unhinged.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 16, 2022)

GO DAWGS on a new thread!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs fixing to get unhinged.


Well right after I posted that, they called her back. Heard someone say they saw a post on GON and thought they better hurry up      

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs not having to get unhinged.


----------



## Duff (Nov 16, 2022)

GO! DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed home from Athens


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2022)

*GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!
GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!! 

Well the wife's in worse shape than me. 

Covid 
Sinus infection 
Bronchitis 
Double ear infection 

I'm GON need HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!
> 
> Well the wife's in worse shape than me.
> 
> ...


YIKE! Get well Dawgs.


----------



## slow motion (Nov 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting well.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs fightin sickness!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> YIKE! Get well Dawgs.


They gave her rhe same shot they gave me, which helps immensely!! 

She is a DGD so will come through fine now.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Ready to kick this Rona! 
Ready to skin some wildcats!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting tired of the winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs getting tired of the winning!


Go Dawgs!!!!!

You kill a bigun yet???,


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 17, 2022)

Go, Dawgs on Thursday morning!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 17, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 17, 2022)

Go still Undefeated National Champion Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Nov 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs with a winning attitude. This old Dawg never gets tired of winning.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 17, 2022)

Go DAWGS sharpening dat cat skinnin' knife!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs turning the corner, got almost 4 hours of sleep!!!!!! 

Took 2 tries but getting there!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs wanting a wildcat rug!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs fighting that 'Ronas like the third monkey on the ramp to Noah's Ark and brother it's starting to rain!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs kicking ronas fanny, now just to get the wife over it!!!!!


----------



## Slingshot85 (Nov 17, 2022)

Go DAWGS kicking the Rona like Chuck Norris.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs waking up from a two hour midday nap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 17, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs waking up from a two hour midday nap



Go Dawgs slackin' off and taking naps when they should be Go Dawg'n.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Heading up to Kentucky tomorrow to watch our DAWGS skin a cat!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 17, 2022)

Go Traveling Dawgs to represent!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs! It's Friday!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 18, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!!

TGIF!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs sleepless in Bama!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 18, 2022)

Go DAWGS huntin' dem ducks locally tomorrow so I can watch dat cat skinnin'!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs back awake again!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Slingshot85 (Nov 18, 2022)

TGIF DAWGS!!!  One more day until Kirby’s boys take care of business again.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Go Traveling Dawgs to represent!


GO DAWGS representing!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Duff (Nov 18, 2022)

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed back to the woods!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs headed back to the woods!


Go Dawgs killing spotted fawns


----------



## Slingshot85 (Nov 18, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs headed back to the woods!


Go Dawgs can’t kill ‘em on the couch. Good luck!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 18, 2022)

Goooooo Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 18, 2022)

Go, Dawgs! Gonna close out an undefeated SEC schedule tomorrow.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs just keep chopping!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 18, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 18, 2022)

Cheers from Lexington! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 19, 2022)

Working game day for me. Go, Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> Working game day for me. Go, Dawgs!


Wide awake since 1am give or take Game Day for me!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 19, 2022)

Good gameday morning National Champions!!!

Time to skin some cats!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Good gameday morning National Champions!!!
> 
> Time to skin some cats!
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!


Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs chomping on stray cats today.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!

Gonna skin some strays today!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 19, 2022)

Good morning from the boxblind and Go you mass skinning operation Dawgs! Cat BBQ will be served at the concession stand!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2022)

@John Cooper no big bucks! Had a good time though! Go Dawgs rolling through Kansas City headed back to the piney woods of Ga.!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs in ladder stands with hot hands (super size)


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs with estrous scent on boots, bibs, trees, bushes, cotton balls, & still no deer


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs hoping that a big buck thinks there is several gals in these woods


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting to hunt!!!!!!

Go Dawgs ready to whoop some cat tails!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 19, 2022)

Ready for KY, can hear Munsons 1970's radio cal with our kicker setting up to kick the winning FG..."Rex Robinson outta Marietta Ga" yeah yeah yeah


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Slingshot85 (Nov 19, 2022)

GAME DAY DAWGS!  Time to hand out a few bluegrAss whoopins


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 19, 2022)

As much as they whoop us in hoops we need to make it extra painful for them on the gridiron.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs about 70 miles from the Kentucky border! The gang will definitely stop in Paducah and fuel up and empty all bladders and colons!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs about 70 miles from the Kentucky border! The gang will definitely stop in Paducah and fuel up and empty all bladders and colons!


Go Dawgs heading home!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2022)

GO game day DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2022)

Little Slayer gets to stay in camp and watch the game. GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2022)

Little Slayer WON! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## trad bow (Nov 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs 


Go Little Slayer


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

It was ugly, but a win is a win!!!!!

Just not sure what Kirby was trying to do!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 19, 2022)

Go little Slayer!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 19, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Little Slayer gets to stay in camp and watch the game. GO DAWGS!
> View attachment 1191465


AWESOME!! Congrats!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 19, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 19, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 19, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 19, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> GO DAWGS!View attachment 1191569View attachment 1191570View attachment 1191571View attachment 1191572View attachment 1191573


Was it cold up there?  Nice shots!

GO 11-0 DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 20, 2022)

Go, SEC East Champion, undefeated SEC Dawgs! Hopefully you will play more inspired next weekend and we get to see some backup QB play!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 20, 2022)

Go 11-0 DAWGS restin' today then on to destroying GT!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs heading back from  Illinois.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a cool Sunday morning!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 20, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs on a cool Sunday morning!!!!


Go Dawgs on a cool, rainy morning! Great morning to be up in a tree waiting on big daddy to come slipping by!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 20, 2022)

Good morning undefeated  National Champions !!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs freezing my butt off in a ladder stand.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!

Between wake ups throughout the night, I got roughly 5 hours of sleep!!!!!!!!

Finally sleep may be returning!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 21, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 21, 2022)

Go DAWGS ... not in a beauty pageant, just winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## formula1 (Nov 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed for 12-0!  Wreck Tech!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to stomp some yellow jackets! Stomp them suckers and mash ‘em into the ground! Have no mercy!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2022)

It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 21, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## slow motion (Nov 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs. Getting  fired up to whup up on their neighbors from Atlanta


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 22, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 22, 2022)

Go DAWGS workin' on how to Wreck Tech!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 22, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs sitting back watching all these silly fans giving reasons their teams should be in the playoffs. 


It’s real simple. Win your games or go home!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 22, 2022)

Go Thanksgiving week Dawgs getting ready to splat the mean bees!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 22, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 22, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 23, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 23, 2022)

Go Midweek DAWGS dreamin' of turkey, dressing and bug squashing!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 23, 2022)

Go Dogs, hope I am wrong but feeling a somewhat close game at hand Sat.
Don't see Monk / Kirby showing LsU our complete arsenal of wrinkles. Praying we dont go too conservative. Don't see the little bees scoring more than what 10-14 pts but concerned our O will be mostly asleep, especially since the last 4-5 games have been our Varsity vs their JV team.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs taking care of the business at hand.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

I think we play conservative, but hope we score more than 16!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs, hope I am wrong but feeling a somewhat close game at hand Sat.
> Don't see Monk / Kirby showing LsU our complete arsenal of wrinkles. Praying we dont go too conservative. Don't see the little bees scoring more than what 10-14 pts but concerned our O will be mostly asleep, especially since the last 4-5 games have been our Varsity vs their JV team.



Their performance against Kentucky was lackluster and unimpressive. They need to grow up and realize being #1 puts a target on your back and a team like GT can take you to the cleaners if you let them.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 23, 2022)

A team like GA Tech? Not a chance do they have!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## campboy (Nov 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS gettin over the 'rona. Thought I was gonna make it without gettin it. Oh well


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2022)

campboy said:


> GO DAWGS gettin over the 'rona. Thought I was gonna make it without gettin it. Oh well


Hope it wasn't like my last time!!!!!

Go Dawgs finally feeling better!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs kicking the 'ronas and felling better!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!

WRECK TECH!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 23, 2022)

Hope all are feeling better to give thanks!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Kicking sicknesses butt like we are gonna kick the nerds butts!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving National Champions!!!

We have much to be thankful for other than football. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## formula1 (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my Dawg fans and non-Dawg fans alike!!! No matter the game or the record, you have much to be thankful for!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my Dawg brothers and sisters!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Big Bird Day and GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs on Thanksgiving. Dawgs giving thanks for the blessings received.


----------



## Duff (Nov 24, 2022)

Go turkey eatin Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving!

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2022)

Go Thanksgiving Dawgs!

Are the Bullpups playing the Baby Jackets at Grant field today?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 24, 2022)

Happy Thanksgiving to the Dawgs' Dawgs! Get your eat on before the yeller jacket massacre.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Happy thanksgiving to all of you! Spend plenty of time with family!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Fixing to spend the day with Mom and Dad!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 24, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Thanksgiving Dawgs!
> 
> Are the Bullpups playing the Baby Jackets at Grant field today?


Only if it's a cold rainy miserable day.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs relaxing today, working tomorrow then off 2 days again!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 24, 2022)

Time for a nap 

GO stuffed DAWGS!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs with swole bellies!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs heading to bed!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 25, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 25, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Thanksgiving Dawgs!
> 
> Are the Bullpups playing the Baby Jackets at Grant field today?



nope, that ended years ago.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 25, 2022)

GO DAWGS full of bird and ready for bug squashing!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Nov 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 25, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> nope, that ended years ago.


Used to go to that one as a youngster most years. Fond memories


----------



## slow motion (Nov 25, 2022)

Go Gameday DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Used to go to that one as a youngster most years. Fond memories


Went to that yucky stadium one time. That was enough for a lifetime of boredom. Don't do Fla vs Ga anymore either. It just aint what it used to be. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 25, 2022)

Go, Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 25, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Go Gameday DAWGS


Just figured out I'm a day early.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 25, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Just figured out I'm a day early.


It's ok,  we all still in a food coma from yesterday 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Wreck Tech!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 25, 2022)

GO DAWGS! I’m ready to squash them insects!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 26, 2022)

Good gameday morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2022)

Go you hairy junkyard Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to wreck Tech!!!!!!!


----------



## cramer (Nov 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Slingshot85 (Nov 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!  Killin coyotes this morning. Looking forward to seeing the Dawgs whoop up on the nerds.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 26, 2022)

Go kill the yellow jackets!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 26, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs swatting yellow bugs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2022)

*GO DAWGS!
WRECK TECH!*


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 26, 2022)

GO 12-0 DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2022)

How ‘bout them Dawgs! 12-0 and running the show!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 26, 2022)

Go Tech Wrecking DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 26, 2022)

Always sweet to beat the lil bees.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 26, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 26, 2022)

Go, record setting Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## cramer (Nov 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 27, 2022)

Go Undefeated DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 27, 2022)

Good morning undefeated National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Beat LSU!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Shadow11 (Nov 27, 2022)

12-0


I got a decent buzz Friday night, and was sitting on the couch thinking "man, I'm going to regret it if I don't go to a game this yr."


So I got on stub hub at midnight and found an aisle seat for a fair price. Also paid 40 bucks for parking deck pass, but traffic was backed up so bad I ended up missing my turn. I rode around the side of the deck and found a place to park for free, lol.


Ended up sitting next to an old lady from Minnesota. She just happened to be in town, so she bought the seat next to me to watch her grand daughter play the saxophone in the band. I learned her life story, but I had plenty of jack in my coke so it was all good! She was cool.


Kind of weird going by myself like that, but I'd do it again! I definitely didn't expect the place to still be packed in the 3rd quarter, that's for sure.


Go dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2022)

Go 12-0 Dawgs! Just keep winning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2022)

Shadow11 said:


> 12-0
> 
> 
> I got a decent buzz Friday night, and was sitting on the couch thinking "man, I'm going to regret it if I don't go to a game this yr."
> ...


Good for you! GO DAWGS! Nothing in the world compares to being in Sanford stadium AKA DOOLEY field.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs! I really want you to win the SEC!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 28, 2022)

Good morning post season undefeated National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2022)

Go early rising Monday morning DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 28, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs this fine Monday!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs sitting at the doc’s office patiently waiting.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Nov 28, 2022)

It’s about time to head off to bed. Surgery comes early in the morning. 

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2022)

trad bow said:


> It’s about time to head off to bed. Surgery comes early in the morning.
> 
> Go Dawgs


Praying for you Bud!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 28, 2022)

Prayers up!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Good luck @trad bow with your surgery. Prayers up!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 28, 2022)

trad bow said:


> It’s about time to head off to bed. Surgery comes early in the morning.
> 
> Go Dawgs


Prayers for a quick recovery!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Prayers for surgery Dawgs tomorrow.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 29, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

Praying for our Dawgbro to have a successful surgery.

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 29, 2022)

Morning DAWGS hoping for successful surgery!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed for Athens


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 29, 2022)

Go, Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed to the Benz.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs recovering at home


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs. Getting nervous as usual for the game Saturday. JUST WIN DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs. Getting nervous as usual for the game Saturday. JUST WIN DAWGS!


Right there with you gal pal!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2022)

Just watched the top 25 on ESPN and dang it we are #1. We do better when we rank lower. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 29, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just watched the top 25 on ESPN and dang it we are #1. We do better when we rank lower. GO DAWGS!


I hope the team gets fired up to prove something to the Perkins kid at LSU after he said Stetson would be in the dirt if he wasn't fast. My paraphrase.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 30, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 30, 2022)

Go Dogs Luke, top of the day to ya'.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

@trad bow  how you doing today brother????


----------



## trad bow (Nov 30, 2022)

Aching shoulder. Bout time for another pain pill oill. Then lay down a for bit 

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2022)

Go DAWGS drinkin' from bulletin board material from loud mouthed opponents!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Aching shoulder. Bout time for another pain pill oill. Then lay down a for bit
> 
> Go Dawgs


Go Dawgs healing up!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 30, 2022)

This old broke down fella needs to go lay down for a couple hours


----------



## trad bow (Nov 30, 2022)

Morning Ms Keebs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 30, 2022)

@trad bow get well soon, brother!

Go Dawgs chasing old bucks he has yet to lay eyes on, but I know they’re around where i’ve been hunting. They are so dang slick, and that’s what makes these bigger animals so fun to hunt. An old wise buck is a different ball game. I will NEVER get tired of the challenge these big jokers present.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 30, 2022)

Good Luck SB!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs laying low today and healing up.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 1, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed back to Illinois.  
Go Dawgs praying for other Dawgs healing up.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Dec 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2022)

Go DAWGS gettin' ready to slide into the weekend and a little Tiger huntin'.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2022)

Go DAWGS! Getting fired UP!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 1, 2022)

Gooooo Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 1, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1193678


   

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Heading to Islamorada for niece's wedding. She scheduled it for 4pm Saturday.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs going to weddings during the SEC Championship Game!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 1, 2022)

Go dawgs will be in Delacroix LA next weekend..... Sho iz hoping to be strutting around like Ric Flair whooooo!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 1, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Go dawgs will be in Delacroix LA next weekend..... Sho iz hoping to be strutting around like Ric Flair whooooo!


GO DAWGS representing in LA


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 2, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!!

TGIF!!!     GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs drankin coffee already at work!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 2, 2022)

Go DAWGS preppin' da pot for tiger tail stew!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs


Hope you are healing up Bud!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs healing up.

Go Dawgs repasentin in da bayou. Keep dem eyes peeled for dem ducks and angry Cajuns.

Go Dawgs in the box blind bummed out because the rut is over and there ain’t no hot and cold running deers nowhere.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## campboy (Dec 2, 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs on Friday! Just keep winning! That is all!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs gonna skin de cat tomorrow.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs playing like champions


----------



## campboy (Dec 2, 2022)

That's because they ARE CHAMPIONS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## trad bow (Dec 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 2, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs wishing I was younger at this wedding!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 3, 2022)

Good gameday morning National Champions!!!!

Time to hunker down and finish the drill

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Go game day Dawgs!!!!

Just keep winning!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## formula1 (Dec 3, 2022)

Go all you SEC Championship game day Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS.


----------



## cramer (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2022)

Got my game day shirt ready. Go DAWGS.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2022)

Go dawgs. Beat the tigers so we can finally have a tOSU vs tUGA matchup


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## trad bow (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 3, 2022)

One hour till game time!
We may be the only undefeated team left after today.

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 3, 2022)

Go, Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2022)

Go SEC Championship Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cramer (Dec 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 4, 2022)

Good morning SEC/National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 4, 2022)

Go SEC Champions Dawgs


----------



## cramer (Dec 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2022)

It's great to be a GEORGIA BULLDAWG! 
How bout them DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go SEC Champions Dawgs





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's great to be a GEORGIA BULLDAWG!
> How bout them DAWGS



Came here to say this all day long and all week next week and the week after that.

I might back off some for Christmas though.





















Nah. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!

SEC East Champions!!!!!

SEC Champions!!!!!!

Now let's finish the drill and win 2 more!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2022)

Go SEC Champs Dawgs!!! Just keep winning!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> GO DAWGS!!!


Am I the only one that noticed the confetti was LSU colors


----------



## Shadow11 (Dec 4, 2022)

Now the agony of having to wait 27 more days!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Shadow11 (Dec 4, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Am I the only one that noticed the confetti was LSU colors


Lol. I didn't. Did they give us the right shirts and hats?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Just keep chopping!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2022)

Shadow11 said:


> Lol. I didn't. Did they give us the right shirts and hats?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2022)

@mrs. hornet22 The confetti was Sec colors! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 4, 2022)

27 days!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs gonna roast some buckeyes on an open fire!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> @mrs. hornet22 The confetti was Sec colors! Go Dawgs!


That's what I thought after watching the SEC network this morning, but still.................It's LSU colors. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2022)

Whoop whoop Go SEC Champion Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Take care of business one game at a time!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs nervous about the Peach!!!!!

TTDN has an extra week to rest up!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 5, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!!

26 days

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs keeping their focus on the game


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 5, 2022)

Go DAWGS getting ready to beat the buck out of the buckeyes, so that will be able to see dey sux!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs gettin that fire hot for them buckeyes we gonna roast.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 5, 2022)

Go Dogs, with Kirby now being Nikki's daddy....


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2022)

GO Stetson. Heisman trophy candidate. Stay humble fella.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 5, 2022)

Go dawgs we got seniors who've bought in to what Kirby preaches!  And juniors... And soph....and freshmen..... And fans!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 5, 2022)

GO SEC CHAMP DAWGS! Can’t wait until we unleash the DAWGS on Just for men!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2022)

Go 13-0 Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 6, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a rainy morning!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2022)

Go rainy morning Dawgs!!!!!

Ready to play in the Benz!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 6, 2022)

Go DAWGS healin' up and practicin' up to crack da buckeyes!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2022)

GO Dawgs at Dr's office fighting of strep throat and sinus problems


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 6, 2022)

Go Dogs with Coachem Searles locking up a big Offensive tackle recruit outta Brunswick.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 6, 2022)

Go you AWESOME Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 7, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 7, 2022)

Go you hairy DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!
It's never been greater to be BULLDAWG!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS everywhere!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Gonna be a long 3 weeks!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 8, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Slingshot85 (Dec 8, 2022)

Go foggy morning Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 8, 2022)

We are blessed to have Coach Smart directing the program as he's running at a 79-15 clip thus far.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Dec 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting paid to live in the Vol's heads over the Heisman.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs chasing whitetails!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 9, 2022)

Good morning SEC and National Champions!!!

22 days

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 9, 2022)

HAPPY FRIDAY DAWGBROS AND DAWGGALS.
GO DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 9, 2022)

Go Friday DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 9, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 9, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2022)

Go Friday Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 9, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2022)

Goo Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 10, 2022)

Good Satuday morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 10, 2022)

Good morning and Go Dawgs! Today we are 11 month reigning National Champions!

Let’s extend it for another year! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 10, 2022)

Good morning! GO DAWGS!


----------



## cramer (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Saraday Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs still chasing them old, wise bucks!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs with no football today.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs sitting with mom while the wife and my dad are fixing lunch!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 10, 2022)

Give her a hug John and Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 10, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2022)

Go no CFB withdrawals Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Army & Navy 

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2022)

Go you hairy Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs and Go Army!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs waiting on the Heisman ceremony! Go Dawgs wanting Stetson to win the Heisman!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching the SEC championship replay on the SEC network.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 11, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## cramer (Dec 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 11, 2022)

Go Sunday morning DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs counting down the days to the B2B Natty!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 11, 2022)

Go day of worship Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 11, 2022)

*GO **DAWGS*


----------



## trad bow (Dec 11, 2022)

Go real time Dawgs. Stand The Line!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 12, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 12, 2022)

Go DAWGS studying dem Bucks to break their will!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Dec 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Is it Peach Bowl time yet or what?


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs focused on THE OSU!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 12, 2022)

GO, SEC CHAMPS AND DEFENDING NATIONAL CHAMP, DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 12, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 13, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 13, 2022)

Go early morning DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs !!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!! Just keep winning!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs losing Buster Faulkner to the Jackets!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 13, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 13, 2022)

GO DAWGS. Praying for the Leach family. I’ll miss watching his pressers. He was one of a kind


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to give them buckeyes some blackeyes!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 14, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 14, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2022)

Goooooooooooooooooooooo Georgia Bulldawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2022)

Go lunchtime Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 14, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## elfiii (Dec 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 14, 2022)

Go midweek Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 14, 2022)

Dawgs beating LSU again on SEC channel right now.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 14, 2022)

Yep! They gone put fiddy on them!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 15, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 15, 2022)

Go rainy morning DAWGS practicing inside the new indoors practice field.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs hunting in the am


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs looking at the brutal cold weather coming Christmas weekend


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for the weekend!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 16, 2022)

Good Friday morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Big7 (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## elfiii (Dec 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Is it time to whip OSU yet?


----------



## Shadow11 (Dec 16, 2022)

Go dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 16, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 16, 2022)

Go DAWGS from Venice, La!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 16, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS from Venice, La!


You lucky Dawg. 
Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs practicing for Buckeyes.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 16, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Ready to kick the Bucks Butts


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 17, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

Bowl season has begun

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs focusing on their own bowl season


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs just keep winning !!!!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 17, 2022)

Two weeks to the buckeyes get plucked out!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 17, 2022)

formula1 said:


> Two weeks to the buckeyes get plucked out!  Go Dawgs!



That's too long to wait. Can't we do it today?

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 17, 2022)

elfiii said:


> That's too long to wait. Can't we do it today?
> 
> Go Dawgs!


You can watch us beat Tennessee again on SEC channel right now   

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> You can watch us beat Tennessee again on SEC channel right now
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!


Go Dawgs !!!

That's what I am doing


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs in the woods!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs filling up feeders and coming home not hunting.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 18, 2022)

Go early Sunday morning DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 18, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs pulling an all nighter killing pigs. There’s at least 7 on the ground.


----------



## cramer (Dec 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs sitting in a boxblind on a pretty Sunday morning. 

Is it time yet or what?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Pig killing and Deer waiting both!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 18, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 18, 2022)

GO DEER HUNTING AND PIG KILLING DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2022)

Go DAWGS stacking pigs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Dec 18, 2022)

Go one arm Dawgs trying to get boat ready for Oconee crappie season.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2022)

@trad bow that’s  what I’m talking about! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2022)

@Browning Slayer takes some of that meat down to the meat shed in Eatonton. He makes the best sausage I’ve ever had. We trapped and killed over 300 last year.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs, heading to the oldest granddaughters Christmas play!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs at the magic hour. Santa needs to send me a deer.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 18, 2022)

Killem all Slayer!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs spot lighting nocturnal bucks! Sometimes you just have to even the odds!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs spot lighting nocturnal bucks! Sometimes you just have to even the odds!


Nothing wrong with that at all!!!!! 

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs one game at a time!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 19, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 19, 2022)

Go Monday Morning DAWGS wid da cool weather!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs freezing they boo tay off in the boxblind on a frosty morning in Dixie.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 19, 2022)

12 more days till we will be roasting Buckeyes!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## elfiii (Dec 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs back in the boxblind and not freezing they boo tay off but there ain’t no deers no where.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 19, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 19, 2022)

Go Dogs ready for the early signing period where we have a shot at a number of uncommitted studs in addition to the ones committed. We should have a monster TE class.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for this matchup!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 20, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 20, 2022)

Morning from a warmer So. Georgia with rain a comin' down while I be yellin' GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs from Little Rock Arkansas! Trying to get a few things finished up before Christmas! Go working Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 20, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Dec 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 20, 2022)

Go, Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a cold, rainy night in Georgia!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready for the cold weather!!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs traveling to GA to visit family for Christmas!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 21, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2022)

formula1 said:


> Go Dawgs traveling to GA to visit family for Christmas!


Safe travels Dawg fan!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs turning up the heat!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 21, 2022)

Go DAWGS going north of Lanter to see grandkids for Christmas!  They are two cute little DAWG fans!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2022)

Go Christmas Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS going north of Lanter to see grandkids for Christmas!  They are two cute little DAWG fans!


Be careful Traveling Dawg!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 21, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Safe travels Dawg fan!!!!!!


Thanks! I’ll be headed thru the historic site of the greatest team to hold the number 1 ranking this year for 4 days!!! Can’t wait to view the streams of tears!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 21, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 21, 2022)

formula1 said:


> Thanks! I’ll be headed thru the historic site of the greatest team to hold the number 1 ranking this year for 4 days!!! Can’t wait to view the streams of tears!!!


Please be careful as those streams of tears will be iced up and make for some dangerous driving though the rocky roads. 
Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Y’all be safe during your travels!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 21, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 21, 2022)

Go Dogs with Kirby locking down a solid recruiting class today including a stout 19 four star players.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 21, 2022)

GO SEC CHAMPS AND DEFENDING NATIONAL CHAMP DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs stacking and packing for 2023


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 22, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs waiting on the cold weather!!@


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 22, 2022)

Sounds like it will be here in 24 hours. Stay warm and safe Dawgs!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2022)

Go DAWGS with wishes for a Merry Christmas with a busted buckeye under da tree!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## slow motion (Dec 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head to Ashville and look at gingerbread houses.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 22, 2022)

Go Dogs watching the upcoming 2:30pm commitment today of a monster DL we need badly and are a finalist for.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2022)

GO DAWGS watching the game on the coast of Carolina with the BIG Georgia flag on the balcony for all to see. 
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to DAWG fans everywhere.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs on the recruiting trail.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2022)

Go DAWGS.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs about to freeze up!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs recruiting keeping up the heat


----------



## trad bow (Dec 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs signing big defensive lineman out of Jacksonville


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 22, 2022)

Loading up  

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs stacking another recruiting class because they can!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 23, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs hunkering down inside.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 23, 2022)

Go DAWGS bout to battle the weather to go to Acworth for Christmas with the grandkids!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 23, 2022)

Be careful as you’re heading straight into the weather


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 23, 2022)

Go, frozen Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 24, 2022)

Good Christmas Eve morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 24, 2022)

Here on Christmas eve morning I want to wish a Merry Christmas to all Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 24, 2022)

Go Christmas Eve Dawg with visions of nattys dancing in their heads!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## cramer (Dec 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs on the morning of Christmas Eve!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 24, 2022)

The boy knows his parents well. We have our own bell to ring when the DAWGS win now. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs on Christmas Eve


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas Dawgs!!!!!

Saw these folks getting their Bama Christmas pictures made today at Walmart!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas my fellow DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas and Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 25, 2022)

A very Merry Christmas to all my people. GO DAWGS!


----------



## cramer (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas!
Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## elfiii (Dec 25, 2022)

Go Merry Christmas Dawgs! God bless us all, everyone!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas!! Dawg family!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2022)

Hoping everyone gets all their Christmas wishes!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2022)

Go Christmas Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs finally getting the house back to normal. I’m good not seeing most of the family for another year……..


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 25, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed to go shoot some deer!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs finally getting hot water again!!!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 25, 2022)

Back from GA celebrating family Christmas! Truly enjoyed having breakfast in Knoxville wearing my 2021 Natty shirt! Go Dawgs for 2 in 2022!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs for safe travels and rubbing salt in the wounds!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 26, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 26, 2022)

It's good to have "game week" again. Go, Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 26, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 26, 2022)

GO DAWGS!
Got home from Athens town just in time to see SEC network showing THE YEAR OF THE DAWG! Good SEC TV today. Now it's the history of SEC football.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs counting hours until 12/31 and the beatdown on tOSU. Roughly 107 more hours to go.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Ready for game day!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 26, 2022)

Go DAWGS just getting home from Christmas with the grandbabies north of Atlanta.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs having great Christmas' with their families


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching it snow again!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 27, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 27, 2022)

Still National Champions!!!

Game on SEC right now
Never gets old!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 27, 2022)

Go DAWGS gettin' up on a Tuesday that feels like a Monday!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs iced in at the house!!!! Gonna leave for work after sun up.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs, Tuesday's not gone!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Dec 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!​


----------



## trad bow (Dec 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 28, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 28, 2022)

Still SEC Champions!!!
More good stuff on SEC channel this morning.
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 28, 2022)

Go Cold Morning DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2022)

From the piney woods of Glascock county this cool morning!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 28, 2022)

GO DAWGS. 
GETTING FIRED UP FOR GAME DAY
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 28, 2022)

Go, Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs sitting in Athens with my just born granddaughter.


----------



## campboy (Dec 28, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs sitting in Athens with my just born granddaughter.


Congratulations and......

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
DAWGS!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 28, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs sitting in Athens with my just born granddaughter.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs sitting in Athens with my just born granddaughter.


Congratulations. I know you will teach her to yell GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 28, 2022)

Yes we will. Not far from your office. At Piedmont


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 28, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs sitting in Athens with my just born granddaughter.


Congratulations!!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs sitting in Athens with my just born granddaughter.


Awesome!!!

Go new born Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 28, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Yes we will. Not far from your office. At Piedmont


Dang right next to my office. We shoulda met up.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs with new grandchildren.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 29, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 29, 2022)

Go DAWGS celebrating new Grand!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs nervous as always before the game, but ready for the Dawgs to leave it all on the field!!!!!!

Pregame jitters are setting in!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready for The Game.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2022)

Go you hairy Dawgs! Hunker down!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Just win!! That’s all! Just keep winning!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## formula1 (Dec 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Just watched the SEC Inside for The Natty!

GO DAWGS!  Do it again!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2022)

Go brand new grandpa Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 29, 2022)

I say again....GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Big7 (Dec 30, 2022)

Go DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 30, 2022)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 30, 2022)

Good gameday eve National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting more nervous as the day draws closer!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 30, 2022)

Go DAWGS ... watched some of the interviews and yea, they are hungry for some buckeye!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Put the hammer down and don't let up!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Shadow11 (Dec 30, 2022)

I don't do much decorating for the holidays, but I went all out this year. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Gonna be heading to the ATL in the morning with my DAWG loving wife to cheer on our DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching the vowels and Clempson! Sure wish both teams could lose!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> GO DAWGS! Gonna be heading to the ATL in the morning with my DAWG loving wife to cheer on our DAWGS!


Be careful in the ATL!!

_*GO **DAWGS*_


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs in the piney woods of Ga! Going home tomorrow with a cooler full of fresh meat! Doe patrol was a success


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 30, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Be careful in the ATL!!
> 
> _*GO **DAWGS*_


Appreciate it! Ain’t looking forward to being in the ATL on New Years Eve but we are staying in a nice hotel after the game so I feel a little better about it! GO DAWGS


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 30, 2022)

GO freezer filling DAWGS


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 31, 2022)

Good gameday morning National Champions!!!

Hunker down you hairy Dawgs!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs on the day to make the next step up in defending their title


----------



## cramer (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 31, 2022)

Its gameday ... put your DAWG yells on and get ready for Buckeye's roasting over a DAWG fire!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

*GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 31, 2022)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Go game day Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 31, 2022)

Let’s Go Buckeye Hunting! Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 31, 2022)

Won't be long now.

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs roasting buckeyes on an open fire!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 31, 2022)

Go, Dawgs in about 7 hours! Wooooooohoooooo!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Let's Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 31, 2022)

Go you Hairy Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Back home from the piney woods and ready for Football! Go Dawgs just win!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs in the Benz!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Shadow11 (Dec 31, 2022)

My goodness. I haven't seen a longer day in my life!  Kick it off! Go dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jan 1, 2023)

What a game!!!

Happy New Year!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year Dawgs!!!!!

Wow what a game!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs  headed to the Natty again!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs so proud of the team tonight,  they never quit!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Now it's time to prepare for TCU!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!! Just keep winning!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dogs feels like we got whipped but still won, I will take it! 
Outscoring them 18-3 in the final qtr was huge.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs. Just one more win please


----------



## trad bow (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs on a new day and a new year still #1


----------



## Shadow11 (Jan 1, 2023)

Wow. So many things in this game! Bowers didn't touch the ball much, but this wouldn't have happened without this play. Unreal! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## formula1 (Jan 1, 2023)

Awesome play! Even in slow motion that effort seems impossible!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs heading to the Natty!!


----------



## trad bow (Jan 1, 2023)

Go Dawgs finishing the drill just one more time


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 1, 2023)

Go DAWGS beating the refs and the Buckeyes!


----------

